# How To Make Powerful Drill Press ( 3.7v Power ) quick drilling



## Jordan S. Pangelov (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello dear friends. Today i will show you my awesome project - powerful drill press machine !!!




 Make Powerful Drill Press 3.7v powerful drilling ! 
what we need
1.rc servo 
2.clamp
3.connecting jack
4.switch on/off
5.3 metal 
6.sheet metal piece
7.bolt whit hole in the middle
8.spring 
9.piece of wood
10. screws


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Cool! I made one many years ago that is portable and uses most any drill with a chuck. It's an old Drill Mate. I've used this with a 1/2" corded drill and several different cordless drills of various voltages, including a cordless right angle drill. I used it with a sanding drum under my router table before I got an oscillating spindle sander or a drill press. The base is large enough to clamp it in place on the work piece. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...61-drill-mate-mounted-use-under-router-table/


----------

